# Little Boy Who Says He Went to Heaven and Spoke With Jesus...



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2011)

He's cute... 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/42191453/ns/today-today_people/

By Michael Inbar 
TODAY.com contributor 
updated 3/21/2011 10:59:28 AM ET

After a burst appendix nearly cost 4-year-old Colton Burpo his life in 2003, his parents were thankful just to have him alive and well. But when he opened up about his brush with death a few months later, they were shocked when he described a very vivid trip to heaven, and spoke of matters about which he had no apparent way of knowing.

During an automobile trip, when Sonja Burpo asked him about his memories of being in the hospital, little Colton replied: “Yes, Mommy, I remember — that’s where the angels sang to me.” A sweet answer, to be sure — but then Colton made his parents’ jaws drop when he told them about sitting in Jesus’ lap, watching his parents while he lay seemingly near death, and meeting his great-grandfather.

But most poignantly, Colton described meeting a sibling in heaven — even though he had no way of knowing that his mother had miscarried two years before he was born, since his parents had never told him.

*Jesus and John the Baptist*

Todd Burpo began telling of his son’s heaven-sent visions from the pulpit of the Crossroads Wesleyan Church in Imperial, Neb., where he serves as pastor. Word of mouth spread, and the family landed a book deal. The book — “Heaven Is for Real,” written by Todd with co-writer Lynn Vincent — has become a best-seller, with some 1.5 million copies in print since its release in November.

*Read an excerpt from ‘Heaven Is for Real’  * 

Appearing live on TODAY Monday with Sonja and Colton, who’s now 11, Todd told Matt Lauer he understands that naysayers may believe Colton’s story is a little too heavenly to be true — initially, so did he and Sonja. “At first we were surprised; we never anticipated to talk to our son about these things,” Todd told Matt Lauer.

“We didn’t share at first, and then once we started sharing, people were amazed,” Sonja Burpo added. “They were encouraged by what we were sharing with them.”

Colton was stricken with appendicitis shortly before his fourth birthday. Family guilt was heavy — for five days he lay getting sicker and sicker with what the family believed was stomach flu, which had previously hit Colton’s older sister Cassie.

More on webpage... 

---------------------


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, off to research.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm neither advocating nor discounting whether this child's experience is true or untrue.  

My concern is the 'circus' that the media and others make of situations like this.  I feel badly for the child who is caught in the middle of this 'limelight' amdist the doubts, the jeers, the nay-sayers, and the fanatics on both sides of this issue when it comes to topics relating to the Lord in public.  

We live in a time now where Jesus is simply not respected and anyone who makes claims or shared of His existance in the media spotlight is put up for scrutiny and this is not an arena for a child.  

Let a child be a child and leave the spotlight to those who cannot be hurt by it.  

That's my 'take' on this. My concern is for this child and what he is and will continue to be subjected to ...    :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, either we Believe. Or we don't.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 21, 2011)

This is part of our daily walk, the communion of the saints.   They are here with us, just in a diff. plane.  They pray for us in this journey.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe that we can have very vivid dreams. My oldest son had a very intense dream about the past and he was accurate about things he could not possibly know. But its a dream and demons can speak to us if we are open to received it and keep us confused. My uncle said no one could ever convince him that the dead is really dead. Because his grandmother touched him on his foot and spoke to him one night, she had been dead for over 30 something years.  So nothing will convince him.  I know sometimes God speaks to us through dreams too, but if there is no glory for God then you can believe that its not from God.  So now this young child has a dream and a book. A BOOK needs to be written. For real!! and its probably flying off the shelves because people really want it to be easy. This world, people always running after what their itching ears want to hear, flinging truth to the ground.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 22, 2011)

Thing is, there are very many people who have such experiences with the saints and G-d.  It's not unusual. But I do believe to test the spirits.  Actual marian apparitions will not be approved until they are tested out and one of the ways they do that is comparing it to scripture and viewing the results of the apparitions to rule out the demonic.  It could take years.  One of the most "famous" ones is Zeitoun and Assiut Egypt and they have continued on various times.  Sometimes there is a definite message and other times, there is nothing said.  Well, I guess our most famous miracle is Our Lady of Guadalupe where the cloak is framed.  There was a very definite message given of establishing the church.  I'm glad G-d chose Indian people to give the message to   

Another is Sr. Faustina's writings.  I wish more people would realize that He hasn't left us and neither have the saints.  We're all connected.  If we did know more, maybe we'd be fooled less by some wishing to utilize supposed apparitions for profit.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I believe that we can have very vivid dreams.
> 
> My oldest son had a very intense dream about the past and he was accurate about things he could not possibly know. But its a dream and demons can speak to us if we are open to received it and keep us confused.
> 
> ...



I am so happy that you shared this post.  

We are living in the 'last days' and while I cannot judge this child's story as true or false, what I can say is that as Christians we cannot get caught up in sensationalism, which is what I see occuring with this child's story.  

What you shared about dreams is SOOOOO true.   There are 'familiar' spirits who can easily influence a person's mind because they are familiar with a person's past and present and they use this information to misdirect a person's future.  

This is why the Word of God admonishes us with:

[I]"Beloved, believe not every spirit...try the spirits and see if they be of God." [/I]

As exciting as it is to know that one has actually made personal and direct one on one contact with Jesus and was able to return from that 'realm' of life back to this one here on earth, we still have to 'keep' our heads, or as the Word says, 'Possess your souls', and make sure that it is truly of God and not a dream of deception. 

Again... I am not disputing this child's testimony, but I'm not giving it credibility as well.   We've had more than enough negative press in the media, let alone mis-guiding those who do not yet believe in Jesus.   I have to 'possess' my soul and see if this of God to give Him glory and not make a circus out of my witness for Him. 

The danger of this is that it leads others who are weak and doubtful to look for physical proof of Jesus' rather than by faith.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I am so happy that you shared this post.
> 
> We are living in the 'last days' and while I cannot judge this child's story as true or false, what I can say is that as Christians we cannot get caught up in sensationalism, which is what I see occuring with this child's story.
> 
> ...



I've been reading this thread and just thinking.  In references to the bolded, when you say "familiar spirits" are you referring to a living person with a "familiar spirt"?  As in, a friend, family member, etc... may be able to tap in to another person and speak to them on something that is bothering them.  Or are you referring to something that is not of this world....something that may visit a person in a dream?  I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2011)

mrselle said:


> I've been reading this thread and just thinking.
> 
> In references to the bolded, when you say "familiar spirits" are you referring to a living person with a "familiar spirt"?  As in, a friend, family member, etc... may be able to tap in to another person and speak to them on something that is bothering them.
> 
> Or are you referring to something that is not of this world....something that may visit a person in a dream?  I hope my question makes sense.



 to both questions.  

You've got the right answers.  

Familiar Spirits are demonic spirits (rulers of darkness) who are familiar with a person's history and current life.  They are known to follow a family line and they are familiar with every aspect of a person's ancestry, history, etc. 

Pychics and witches are perfect examples of those* 'with'* a 'familiar spirit.  They 'commune' with these spirits in order to speak into the lives of others. 

A Biblical example is when King Saul consulted the witch of Endor for counsel.  

There is so much scripture on this and I love it.  It forewarns us as Children of God and gives us an understanding of spirtual influences.  

Bottomline:  A familiar spirit is a demonic spirit who is an illegal alien in the earth, for to inhabit the earth, it requires a body of flesh and blood.... which... is one of the reasons these spirits use humans to spread their demonic influence.  

Here's some scriptures which are very insightful.  

LEVITICUS 19 

31 Regard not them that have FAMILIAR SPIRITS, neither seek after wizards, to be defiled by them: I am the LORD your God. 
*
In today's language:*  Do Not Consult with Psychics, Tarrot card readings, Tea leaves, ouija boards, 'Laws of Attraction' phenomema  astrological signs, 'Fortune Tellers' and the likes... of such. 

God says, *'Regard them NOT!'.*  Do not consult them for any means or measure.  Do not 'entertain their evil works'.  

LEVITICUS 20 

6 And the soul that turneth after such as have FAMILIAR SPIRITS, and after wizards, to go a whoring after them, I will even set my face against that soul, and will cut him off from among his people. 

*This is literally what happen to King Saul...God turned His face away from him.  I love the Word of God ... it's so TRUE.  It's Reality!  It's Life to those who seek it and not entertain the likes of familiar spirits. *

DEUTERONOMY 18 

11 Or a charmer, or a consulter with FAMILIAR SPIRITS, or a wizard, or a necromancer. 

1 SAMUEL 28

3 Now Samuel was dead, and all Israel had lamented him, and buried him in Ramah, even in his own city. And Saul had put away those that had FAMILIAR SPIRITS, and the wizards, out of the land. 

9 And the woman said unto him, Behold, thou knowest what Saul hath done, how he hath cut off those that have FAMILIAR SPIRITS, and the wizards, out of the land: wherefore then layest thou a snare for my life, to cause me to die? 

*There it is... King Saul, seeking a witch for counsel.  There is so much more to this teaching.* 

2 KINGS 21 

6 And he made his son pass through the fire, and observed times, and used enchantments, and dealt with FAMILIAR SPIRITS and wizards: he wrought much wickedness in the sight of the LORD, to provoke him to anger.

*Some folks just choose to insult God.  They just choose to entertain, seek out, connect with familiar spirits.* 

2 KINGS 23

24 Moreover the workers with FAMILIAR SPIRITS, and the wizards, and the images, and the idols, and all the abominations that were spied in the land of Judah and in Jerusalem, did Josiah put away, that he might perform the words of the law which were written in the book that Hilkiah the priest found in the house of the LORD. 

*God commanded Josiah to get rid of the contamination of the familiar spirits and the idols and such thereof.   Powerful! Josiah Obeyed. He knew better than not to.  *ISAIAH  8 

19 And when they shall say unto you, Seek unto them that have FAMILIAR SPIRITS, and unto wizards that peep, and that mutter: should not a people seek unto their God? for the living to the dead?

*When folks say 'Hey, let's consult this venue of knowledge, let's practice New Age, Buddah, lets' have an 'Attraction Team'....   God leads us not into temptation of familiar spirits.   God is only trying to protect us from the deception which leads to destruction by being involved with them. * 

ISAIAH 19 

3 And the spirit of Egypt shall fail in the midst thereof; and I will destroy the counsel thereof: and they shall seek to the idols, and to the charmers, and to them that have FAMILIAR SPIRITS, and to the wizards.

*Why go to another god, when there's God, Himself who has never failed anyone for anything, ever. *---------------
I can teach on this for days....  

You indeed have it right, Mselle.   It's both.

Love and blessings to you, hubby and family...


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: When you have a testimony, keep testifying...*

^^^ I agree... gotta be careful with dreams, to put them into God's Hands. 

On astrology: I used to rely heavily on my daily 'dose' of astrology, not realizing I was consulting with familiar spirits (via the people writing that crazy stuff) to guide my life and counsel me.  These people dedicate their lives to consulting with the stars and are just as 'obsessed' as the people they feed that stuff to.  I had to read my horrorscope for the day.. It was like, I _had to_. like I was on crack. It definitely was a stronghold. Susan Miller and Michael Thiessen were amony my dealers...   I once relied on a psychic to decide whether I should move to another state. erplexed I had to have my scopes in my emails, on the radio. Read it in the paper. If I was on FB back then, it'd be an app on my profile...  There is NO innocency in astrology, not even for fun.

But thank God Almighty for deliverance from weaknesses that keep us in bondage to sin...and counting.. Amein. When I got saved, I stopped that foolishness. You can't get me to read astrology today, not that I would be tempted (I can't be) .. but that the Light has shown up in that dark corner and I've overcome by the Grace of God. So no need to look back.  I've replaced my daily Horoscope with daily reading of God's Word. A day without prayer or communing with God in some form doesn't feel right.

My prayer is for deliverance for anyone who is on this road, that God will send ministering angels to guide them _*to *_Him. Godly counsel is the only counsel that has our soul's best interest at heart. _ Blessed are those who do not walk in the counsel  of the wicked_  I'm not sharing this to put anyone down, but to testify to the Glory of God concerning deliverance. We all have our own Crosses to bear and for people who aren't subjected to this, it may be something else that involves spirits, like drugs or alcohol or sex. It's comforting to know that God always has a way of escape for every one of us.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Laela and Shimmie 

You are so right about the Astrology and New Age.  I used to read tarot cards before I gave my life to Christ and also rely on my horscope I knew something was off and wrong but I didn't know why until I came to know Christ.  I would even say recently, I have the traits of a Taurus, especially the stubbornness but I'm seeing how that is against God and giving place to the devil.  Jesus said, we cannot serve 2 masters.  We are going to love one and despise the other.  

Honestly, I am a little skepical about the little boy viewing. Especially when Heb 9:27 says "It's appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment."  

Something is just not right about this at all.


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^ I don't know the whole story with that little boy .. He was 4 at the time and in the hospital when this occurred, right? Had he been declared clinically dead? Do the proceeds for the book go to his education, church, charity, etc? Did God tell the parents to go tell others about this? Too many unanswered questions, so I won't comment on his story.

I do believe in near-death experiences and that they serve a purpose

The Heb 9 Scripture, in context, is explaining that Jesus need only die once on the cross, just as it is appointed once for all men to die. 

So, then, what about the Great Commission? I believe that if it's God's Will, everything He allows is for a purpose. Jesus raised people from the dead all throughout the Bible. People's faith were strenghthed, the unbelieving believed....there was always Glory given to God. Jesus came up against unbelief even among His own disciples. Yet when He left earth, He gave us the same access to the Father (through Him and by the Holy Spirit) to exercise those same powers on earth today: 

*Matthew 10 *- The Great Commission 
_5 These twelve Jesus sent forth, and commanded them, saying, Go not into the way of the Gentiles, and into any city of the Samaritans enter ye not: _
_6 But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel. _
_7 And as ye go, preach, saying, The kingdom of heaven is at hand. _
_8 Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give. _
_9 Provide neither gold, nor silver, nor brass in your purses, _
_10 Nor scrip for your journey, neither two coats, neither shoes, nor yet staves: for the workman is worthy of his meat. _
_11 And into whatsoever city or town ye shall enter, enquire who in it is worthy; and there abide till ye go thence. _
_12 And when ye come into an house, salute it. _
_13 And if the house be worthy, let your peace come upon it: but if it be not worthy, let your peace return to you. _
_14 And whosoever shall not receive you, nor hear your words, when ye depart out of that house or city, shake off the dust of your feet. _
_15 Verily I say unto you, It shall be more tolerable for the land of Sodom and Gomorrha in the day of judgment, than for that city. _
_16 Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves._


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: When you have a testimony, keep testifying...*



Laela said:


> ^^^ I agree... gotta be careful with dreams, to put them into God's Hands.
> 
> On astrology: I used to rely heavily on my daily 'dose' of astrology, not realizing I was consulting with familiar spirits (via the people writing that crazy stuff) to guide my life and counsel me.  These people dedicate their lives to consulting with the stars and are just as 'obsessed' as the people they feed that stuff to.  I had to read my horrorscope for the day.. It was like, I _had to_. like I was on crack. It definitely was a stronghold. Susan Miller and Michael Thiessen were amony my dealers...   I once relied on a psychic to decide whether I should move to another state. erplexed I had to have my scopes in my emails, on the radio. Read it in the paper. If I was on FB back then, it'd be an app on my profile...  There is NO innocency in astrology, not even for fun.
> 
> ...



'Back in the Day', Horoscopes were the Jesus for those who didn't know Him. I was hooked on it as well.  I couldn't start my day without reading what 'Sidney Omar' had to say.  

I was a child, calling my Dad on the phone everyday to tell him what his and my horoscopes were.     He'd feigned being 'surprised' and would animate my excitement over what I was sharing.  

When I met Jesus one on one, it left.  The desire and the excitement for Sidney Omar and his daily predictions left.  I don't even know if this man is still alive, but I hope his trust was in Jesus leaving the astrology behind. 

Now the wave is 'Laws of Attraction' which is the 'Jesus' for those who have placed their hopes and trust in it.  Rather than seek God, the LOA, the universe and the circle of life groups, is their god.  

God delivered me; He'll deliver them as well.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> to both questions.
> 
> You've got the right answers.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this, Shimmie.  I will be looking at those scriptures tonight in my study bible to get better understanding.  One thing I am having trouble wrapping my mind around is people who consult with "familiar spirits", but think it is of God.  Don't they know that what they are doing is not of God?  Is the devil really that tricky?


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 24, 2011)

mrselle said:


> Thank you for this, Shimmie. I will be looking at those scriptures tonight in my study bible to get better understanding. One thing I am having trouble wrapping my mind around is people who consult with "familiar spirits", but think it is of God.* Don't they know that what they are doing is not of God? Is the devil really that tricky?*


Shimmie, 
May I? Yes and no. All ppl intrinsically know right from wrong. It may be called something else but at it's core they do. IE there is no where on the planet you can go and just kill up a dozen folks _just because_ w/o ppl knowing it's wrong. Ppl often fail to look at the source of the right and wrong meter but, I digress. Yes, Satan is (the father of lies) tricky. His whole regime is built on trickery. He knows what would happen if he approached ppl and showed his true colors. All a lie is is a distorted misrepresentation of the truth. A counterfeit just like everything he does. You can become spiritually deaf after stubbornly persisting in engaging in activities you_ know_ are wrong. What happens over time is you can no longer hear God's voice gently prodding you to make right decisions. So, you end up making decisions heavily influenced by the enemy.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie,
> May I? Yes and no.
> 
> All ppl intrinsically know right from wrong. It may be called something else but at it's core they do. IE there is no where on the planet you can go and just kill up a dozen folks _just because_ w/o ppl knowing it's wrong. Ppl often fail to look at the source of the right and wrong meter but, I digress.
> ...



   

Teach ....    I'm so blessed by this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 26, 2011)

Start reading Revelation 1: 10.  John began to tell of his account of the things in which he saw.  Although we know the bible is infallible, his accounts were something that may have sounded strange to those of his day, and I'm sure the people of our day don't believe it either.  We were not there, but we believe it to be so, so I'm saying, why can't something like this actually happened to the little boy.  

Whether we believe it or not, there may be something that took place with this little boy.  I've had my own experience with something similar, and it was certainly real, not a dream, and I'm certainly not into astrology or LOA.

God reveals things to some, and not to others...why, I don't know.  But one thing I'm certain...if it's true, your spirit will bear witness to the truth.

Just thought I'd throw that out there...just my opinion.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Start reading Revelation 1: 10.  John began to tell of his account of the things in which he saw.  Although we know the bible is infallible, his accounts were something that may have sounded strange to those of his day, and I'm sure the people of our day don't believe it either.  We were not there, but we believe it to be so, so I'm saying, why can't something like this actually happened to the little boy.
> 
> Whether we believe it or not, there may be something that took place with this little boy.  I've had my own experience with something similar, and it was certainly real, not a dream, and I'm certainly not into astrology or LOA.
> 
> ...



   Amen....  ;God speaks to whom will listen and whom He can trust with His message.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 26, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> This is part of our daily walk, the communion of the saints.   They are here with us, just in a diff. plane.  They pray for us in this journey.



When I first read this, I was thinking of the Body of Christ that you were referring to as 'The Saints', those of us who are 'Fellow' Christians here on earth.  

I see that you are referring to the 'Saints' of your faith. Although it's not what I believe and that reference is without Bible premise... without reproach, I care and I respect what you believe. You are a sweetheart.  

The Bible teaches us that Jesus is our advocate and that it is He who makes 'intercession' (prays) for us.  The Angels are our Ministering Spirits, our Messengers from God. 

Perhaps it is the Angels, then, that the Catholic faith is referring to when they speak of the 'Saints'?    I only trying to understand the premise of this teaching?   

Thanks Love and again, my comments are without reproach.


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your testimony!




Nice & Wavy said:


> Start reading Revelation 1: 10. John began to tell of his account of the things in which he saw. Although we know the bible is infallible, his accounts were something that may have sounded strange to those of his day, and I'm sure the people of our day don't believe it either. We were not there, but we believe it to be so, so I'm saying, why can't something like this actually happened to the little boy.
> 
> Whether we believe it or not, there may be something that took place with this little boy. I've had my own experience with something similar, and it was certainly real, not a dream, and I'm certainly not into astrology or LOA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 11, 2011)

I just wanted to share something....

I just finished reading the book about this little boy "Heaven is for Real."

I thought it was a fascinating book and one that is very well written.

Most of it talks about a pastor and his family and the things that happened to them, even before the event with the little boy.  What happened to the pastor, physically, made me very emotional.

The little boy's account of what took place is bits and pieces.  Once you read the book, you could understand what actually took place...it made me cry more than once.

I'm glad I read it

I just wanted to come back and share my take on this subject.

Have a blessed evening!

N&W


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just wanted to share something....
> 
> I just finished reading the book about this little boy "Heaven is for Real."
> 
> ...



Thanks Love...  

He's an adorable little boy.  I saw his interview on CBN about a month or so ago.  It's beautiful to see how much he loves Jesus.


----------



## miss cosmic (Apr 18, 2011)

i read this book a couple of weeks ago. initially, before i read it, i was excited, but the time i got to the end i was like...meh.
one question i have never had answered satisfactorily is what happens one people die.
either they are dead and gone till jesus comes back , which means any viewing of them is demonic manifestation, or they are still around talking to us via whatever medium hanging around till jesus comes, or they are already either in heaven or hell waiting for us to join them.

only one of these answers can be true.

i have heard great men of God speak about how their loved ones are in heaven - the bible says jesus will come back and the dead and the living will be judged - so how are they already in heaven?
others speak of how the dead are dead and never seen, yet the disciples saw moses and elijah - who were dead by then. so...are they already in heaven or does a different set of rules apply to people who died AFTER jesus had done his work on the cross?

this is one aspect of christianity that has always troubled me, because there is so much conflict in the teachings.

personally, i tend to lean more toward the teaching of the dead being dead till they are raised from the grave when jesus comes. so they know nothing, do nothing, and cannot interact with us in any way whatsoever.
consequently, i tend to give the side-eye to any christian that supports the idea that their loved ones are already in heaven and are somehow communicating with them, whether its through dreams or visions or whatever.

i really hope this thread isn't dead.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 18, 2011)

miss cosmic said:


> i read this book a couple of weeks ago. initially, before i read it, i was excited, but the time i got to the end i was like...meh.
> one question i have never had answered satisfactorily is what happens one people die.
> either they are dead and gone till jesus comes back , which means any viewing of them is demonic manifestation, or they are still around talking to us via whatever medium hanging around till jesus comes, or they are already either in heaven or hell waiting for us to join them.
> 
> ...



You've brought up some excellent questions.   I don't think any of us will know until..... 'we know'.    

That's not much of an answer, yet it's an honest one.  :Rose:

As humans, we can take this subject in so many directions.  Yet we will still be 'not sure'.  I'd rather place my heart and trust in knowing that whatever happens, that I'll stll be with Jesus, in sweet sleep or wide awake.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 18, 2011)

Read this: ( I copied and pasted this to save time)

Luke 9:28 - 32

*The Transfiguration* *28*Some eight days after these sayings, He took along Peter and John and James, and went up on the mountain to pray. *29*And while He was praying, the appearance of His face became different, and His clothing _became_ white _and_ gleaming. *30**And behold, two men were talking with Him; and they were Moses and Elijah, 31who, appearing in glory, were speaking of His departure which He was about to accomplish at Jerusalem*. *32*Now  Peter and his companions had been overcome with sleep; but when they  were fully awake, they saw His glory and the two men standing with Him. 

This scripture reveals that there were conversations that took place from the Heavenly realm, to earth, as per the account of Peter and those with him, and that they were having this conversation they were having with Jesus, who was in bodily form on the earth, as He was praying.

From this account, we see that there is communication from one realm to another.  

As I stated before, the book talked about what happened to the little boy, but I read much, much more.  It spoke about a man, his wife and their children, who were on a journey that was not pleasant...it was a journey of life in the face of death and how the Father revealed Himself to them in a great way.  I believe that if a person reading is looking just for the journey of what took place with the little boy, that person will miss what God truly wanted us to see: THAT GOD GETS ALL THE GLORY AND THAT HEAVEN IS TRULY REAL!

We speak about Heaven being a real place because it speaks about it in the bible.  We believe that the bible is infallible, therefore, when we see scripture speaking about different accounts of people who have had experiences from earth to heaven and vice versa, we can believe it because we believe the bible.

I know there are many sayings of people seeing this or that and I believe that many of them are manifistations of the devil, however, not everyone who experience these events are speaking falsely...many, many people, especially those who know Jesus as their Lord and Savior, as this pastor and his family does, do experience things that are too far beyond our imagination for us to grasp.  This is why we must read the scriptures with an open and sincere heart, so that when the Lord reveals to us His truths, we will in no wise cast them down, but embrace them, because it comes from Him.

We won't know all the mysteries of God..but one thing is certain: He will reveal to us whatever He desires for us to know.  Will we be ready to receive it?  Will we be ready to share it?

Blessings...always.

N&W




miss cosmic said:


> i read this book a couple of weeks ago. initially, before i read it, i was excited, but the time i got to the end i was like...meh.
> one question i have never had answered satisfactorily is what happens one people die.
> either they are dead and gone till jesus comes back , which means any viewing of them is demonic manifestation, or they are still around talking to us via whatever medium hanging around till jesus comes, or they are already either in heaven or hell waiting for us to join them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not saying definitively that this story is true, but like someone else said, there's no reason to believe it DIDN'T happen.  I have to wonder if some skepticism is subconsciously based on jealousy...as in why haven't I experienced that too?    Children at that age are more prone to receive that kind of thing in my opinion. I think he is a little young for there to be concern that it was something demonic.  

Deep down though I feel like the child is telling the truth.  I think that this is meant to bring glory to God.  A true testimony.  No one has any idea of what God has in store for this child, but I believe this is an indication of things to come for him.


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> When I first read this, I was thinking of the Body of Christ that you were referring to as 'The Saints', those of us who are 'Fellow' Christians here on earth.
> 
> *I see that you are referring to the 'Saints' of your faith*. Although it's not what I believe and that reference is without Bible premise... without reproach, I care and I respect what you believe. You are a sweetheart.
> 
> ...




I just read this today.  No, I'm referring to those who have passed on and have gone with G-d.  I'm not talking about venerated blessed or canonized saints only, but everyone.  My mother and father are saints.  I saw them after their deaths and they are in heaven.  But my experience is not the basis, the basis is scriptural.


----------

